# Cure your chronic masturbation with Fallout 4



## drmike (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks like with the launch of Fallout 4, big porno portal Pornohub just took one on the chin.


source: http://venturebeat.com/2015/11/13/pornhubs-traffic-dipped-significantly-the-day-fallout-4-came-out/



> Pornhub, one of the world’s most popular adult video sites, told GamesBeat that it saw a 10 percent drop in traffic among gamers after Fallout 4 came out earlier this week. On November 10, traffic started to drop at around 5 a.m. after most people finished downloading and installing the game. That decrease from normal patterns continued until around 3 p.m. Gamers then seemed to disappear again beginning at 6 p.m.



How big is it?  Pornohub I mean, 66th most visited site online.


Guess you need two hands to play that?  Or does the post apocalyptic murder death kill thing just not mix well with trouser mouse time?


----------



## gamerloserwithgamblingprob (Nov 14, 2015)

I can do both, I like playing with my Wii.


----------



## Licensecart (Nov 14, 2015)

Fallout 4 beats sleeping lol, I go on it from about 5pm - 3am straight and if there's no-one opening tickets or need us on the sales chat I hop on the PS4 and pause it when I'm needed haha.


----------



## drmike (Nov 14, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> Fallout 4 beats sleeping lol, I go on it from about 5pm - 3am straight and if there's no-one opening tickets or need us on the sales chat I hop on the PS4 and pause it when I'm needed haha.



Testicularify my brother!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh man Fallout 4.  SUCH A  GOOD GAME.  Totally not surprised this happens to it too.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Nov 15, 2015)

My girlfriend just dumped me for talking too much about video games. What a ridiculous thing to fallout 4.


----------



## HH-Jake (Nov 15, 2015)

This made me LOL


----------

